# Auto-Trail Miami, User's Guide



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Does anyone have an "Auto-Trail" Miami, user guide, a friend of mine has just picked up her new to her MH, but there were no documents, so she is having problems with thing like the water heater and gas heating.

I have mentioned the site to her, and I am sure she will join but in the meantime if someone could help, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

You can download Autotrail handbooks back to 2004 on their website.

HTH

SDA


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have looked on there but could not see it, will have another look


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> I have looked on there but could not see it, will have another look


Under 'Downloads' in the top navbar.

SDA


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I got to that part, its the model that I am struggling with, cant see it anywhere


----------

